# Do I have Strut Rub?



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering if I got the infamous strut rub. I bought my 04 on 1/03/07 and a little after buying it I noticed that the steering wheel was off-center. So I took it to the dealer and got it aligned. Then a couple days later I noticed that my front drivers tire was out of air so I just filled it back up. I didnt think it was a big deal. Then I noticed that the steering wheel was still off-center and took it back to the dealer. Then they agreed to give me another alignment for free and checked my tire pressure on all tires. I just got the car back today and it seems ok for now. the car has 26,502 miles on it and i do not have stock tires. they are firestone firehawk tires.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

is the inner tire showing wear like it is rubbing up on something? if not its alinement problem


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

According to dealers here it doesnt exist


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> is the inner tire showing wear like it is rubbing up on something? if not its alinement problem


EEZ GOAT's right. It's easy enough to tell if you have strut rub--just get down low in front of your car and examine the inner tread ribs on both front tires, including not just the face of the tire, but the sidewall. The outer parts of your tire can look just fine, but the inner parts will show wear.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I know in my case of strut rub, you could see on the struts where the tire was rubbing. Of course, the dealer gave several excuses for why that was normal (so not a warranty issue), my favorite being "it will do that because you drive too hard around corners".


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

well i took my car to my friends shop and we lifted it up. i checked all 4 tires each tire had some wear on it all around and i took a flashlight and looked when the tires were straight that there is nothing touching them. is it possible to have it rub only when i turn or something like tha? i have the 17 inch rims but not stock tires. I dunno the size of my tire by the top of my head cuz im at work right now. i know the width of the stock tires is 245 i'm going to check mine as soon as i leave work.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

If you got it might want to just deal with it. All I got out of trying to get mine fixed was a few weeks of wasted time/money, missing lugnuts, and the dealer to align the car where it pulled worse then my impala did after a wreck.

Did give me motivation to sell it though.


----------

